# I crolli di Simone Inzaghi a febbraio.



## admin (6 Gennaio 2022)

Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.


----------



## Marilson (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.



in dialetto calabrese noi diciamo "che ti volesse fiorire la bocca" . Ho dei dubbi, ma vedremo


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.


se non lo vinciamo quest'anno senza coppe, non lo vinciamo più.
considerando che l'inter è una squadra poco più che buona, sarebbe un grosso fallimento non portarlo a casa.


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.


Il rinvio di oggi mi sta benissimo dato che avranno un calendario fittissimo. Vedremo, di certo potrebbero servire quasi 90 punti per lo scudetto.

Dopo questo post ovviamente il calo non ci sarà


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Gennaio 2022)

Eravamo a +7 e ora tocca aggrapparci a questa flebile speranza.
E anche nella passata stagione abbiamo aspettato questo ipotetico crollo che poi non c'è stato.

Certo che beffa sarebbe,farci fregare anche dal piangina Inzaghi.
Anche lui lanciato in orbita (come acciughina Allegri) grazie a Conte che ha modellato squadra e soldatini per 2 anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2022)

Un calo, non so di quale entità, questa Inter lo avrà al 100%. Non è una squadra di Conte che tiene la concentrazione altissima fino all'ultimo secondo dell'ultima giornata.

Il problema è che di cali non dobbiamo averne più noi. Il jolly del periodo no ce lo siamo già giocati.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.



Non credo alle statistiche.


----------



## kYMERA (7 Gennaio 2022)

Vediamo. Il rinvio è stato ottimo. Ora erano tutti belli riposati. Se passa tanto tempo senza partite ci sarà sicuramente un calo di concentrazione probabilmente oltre che di forma fisica. In più sicuramente questa partita si andrà ad incastrare più avanti quando il calendario sarà sicuramente più pieno. Speriamo bene


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.


è una speranza, ma al tempo stesso noi non dovremmo sbagliare nulla e la vedo dura visto il covid che ci ammazza 3/4 giocatori alla volta + infortuni random ai muscoli più inimmaginabili dei nostri + tempi di recupero biblici anche per una semplice botta. 

che dire...viviamo alla giornata, partita dopo partita, inutile fare calcoli e previsioni varie.


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.


Dai su, non ci sarò nessun crollo. L'inter già di suo gioca bene ed è forte, se poi ha sempre tutti i titolari.. bravi loro


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eravamo a +7 e ora tocca aggrapparci a questa flebile speranza.
> E anche nella passata stagione abbiamo aspettato questo ipotetico crollo che poi non c'è stato.
> 
> Certo che beffa sarebbe,farci fregare anche dal piangina Inzaghi.
> Anche lui lanciato in orbita (come acciughina Allegri) grazie a Conte che ha modellato squadra e soldatini per 2 anni.


lo scorso anno avevano conte lukaku hakimi e non avevano le coppe.
anche se ora lukaku per parecchi sembra uno scappato di casa, quando cali e non giochi bene sono questi i personaggi che ti fan vincere i campionati, mica il laureato o quel cesso di turca10 o quel vecchio decrepito di dzeko.
lo scorso anno non ci speravo neanche, quest'anno ci spero poco perchè abbiamo una rosa maledettamente incompleta MA la speranza c'è e senza coppe può succedere di tutto. se azzeccano la preparazione e con un po' di culo si può fare.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo scorso anno avevano conte lukaku hakimi e non avevano le coppe.
> anche se ora lukaku per parecchi sembra uno scappato di casa, quando cali e non giochi bene sono questi i personaggi che ti fan vincere i campionati, mica il laureato o quel cesso di turca10 o quel vecchio decrepito di dzeko.
> lo scorso anno non ci speravo neanche, quest'anno ci spero poco perchè abbiamo una rosa maledettamente incompleta MA la speranza c'è e senza coppe può succedere di tutto. se azzeccano la preparazione e con un po' di culo si può fare.


un conto è dire 'grosso fallimento' se non vinciamo, un po' è dire 'con un po' di culo si può fare'. Diciamo che una serie di fattori portano una squadra non ancora matura e con dei buchi come la nostra a potersi giocare lo scudetto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.


Io credo che un'inter privata di Hakimi Lukaku Conte e Eriksen non possa fare meglio dell'inter dello scorso anno, ne tantomeno eguagliarla.
Stanno overperformando mostruosamente, per me collasseranno in maniera fragorosa.
Tra l'altro sono un ambiente di psicopatici che alla prima sconfitta implode.

Ragazzi questi hanno fatto 

Lukaku --- Dzeko 
Hakimi --- Dumfries 
Eriksen --- Calhanoglu 

In porta hanno un morto come Handanovic e un discreto secondo. 
In difesa dietro Skriniar De Vrij e Bastoni la situazione è drammatica perchè le tre riserve sono Ranocchia Kolarov D'Ambrosio, roba da bassa serie A.
A centrocampo idem, fuori dal nucleo Barella-Brozovic + Calhanoglu (che calerà, lo sapete meglio di me) e dietro cessi atomici del calibro di Gagliardini Vidal Vecino e Sensi. 
Esterni equilibrati con buoni titolari e riserve abbastanza intercambiabili ma nessun fenomeno (Perisic Dimarco - Dumfries Darmian) 
In attacco 
In attacco poi, dietro la coppia Dzeko (vecchio) e Lautaro ci sono Sanchez (bollito) e Correa, due mezzepunte fumose e poco avvezze al goal.

Se avessimo una rosa come la loro, saremmo qui tutti i giorni a piangere perchè non abbiamo riserve.
Conte non c'è piu, Lukaku non c'è piu, Hakimi non c'è piu.
Niente panico, su. Poi lo scudetto lo vincono ugualmente, ma sai mai che la mazzata dei recuperi di campionato + coppa italia + UCL li faccia sfasciare.
Basta solo 2-3 infortuni di quei 5-6 giocatori chiave e sono finitissimi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un calo, non so di quale entità, questa Inter lo avrà al 100%. Non è una squadra di Conte che tiene la concentrazione altissima fino all'ultimo secondo dell'ultima giornata.
> 
> Il problema è che di cali non dobbiamo averne più noi. Il jolly del periodo no ce lo siamo già giocati.


secondo me è piu una speranza...qui non è questione di inzaghi e i suoi cicli...è l'inter che gioca col pilota automatico..Inzaghi è una capra lo sappiamo tutti,l'inter però ripeto va col pilota automatico,gioca senza sudare nemmeno....speravo che con l'addio di Gonde avrebbero smesso di applicarsi al 120%,invece purtroppo mi sbagliavo....spero solo che l'eredità di Gonde non funziona anche in champions,senno siamo finiti,toccca vedere anche delle finali interiste...e questo spero proprio non accada,sarebbe la fine.


----------



## Roger84 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Per me hanno più punti di quelli che meritano e nn credo che hanno 90punti in canna! Certo che se continuano ad avere sempre la squadra al completo...si può fare poco! Voglio vederli giocare qlc volta senza attacco, difesa o centrocampo come sta accadendo o è accaduto a noi e poi vediamo...!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo scorso anno avevano conte lukaku hakimi e non avevano le coppe.
> anche se ora lukaku per parecchi sembra uno scappato di casa, quando cali e non giochi bene sono questi i personaggi che ti fan vincere i campionati, mica il laureato o quel cesso di turca10 o quel vecchio decrepito di dzeko.
> lo scorso anno non ci speravo neanche, quest'anno ci spero poco perchè abbiamo una rosa maledettamente incompleta MA la speranza c'è e senza coppe può succedere di tutto. se azzeccano la preparazione e con un po' di culo si può fare.


quindi te dici che piu in là calano e non avranno il Lukaku che gli fa vincere tutte le partite 1-0?? magari quello lo fa Dzeko...alla roma sembrava un morto che cammina,all'inter pare ringiovanito di 20 anni


----------



## Zenos (7 Gennaio 2022)

Hanno già vinto lo scudetto, complimenti a loro per la 2 stella.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo scorso anno avevano conte lukaku hakimi e non avevano le coppe.
> anche se ora lukaku per parecchi sembra uno scappato di casa, quando cali e non giochi bene sono questi i personaggi che ti fan vincere i campionati, mica il laureato o quel cesso di turca10 o quel vecchio decrepito di dzeko.
> lo scorso anno non ci speravo neanche, quest'anno ci spero poco perchè abbiamo una rosa maledettamente incompleta MA la speranza c'è e senza coppe può succedere di tutto. se azzeccano la preparazione e con un po' di culo si può fare.


Spiegami una cosa però: se noi facciamo 85 punti, cosa ci sarebbe da lamentarsi?
Se l'Inda ne fa di più bravi loro.

Altrimenti ci vediamo in piazza duomo...

A me sembra che stiamo facendo grande stagione con una media punti fantastica. Ecco continuiamo così, pensiamo al nostro. Poi a fine stagione faremo i conti.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> un conto è dire 'grosso fallimento' se non vinciamo, un po' è dire 'con un po' di culo si può fare'. Diciamo che una serie di fattori portano una squadra non ancora matura e con dei buchi come la nostra a potersi giocare lo scudetto.


Resto dell'idea che proprio a livello emotivo si faccia fatica a digerire il concetto di LOTTARE per lo scudetto...

Sembra si debba vincere in ciabatte contro nessuno. Non è mai così.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.


Esatto. È quello che sostengo da tempo.
Vediamo. Intanto a gennaio hanno in calendario durissimo, poi il derby, poi anche io mi aspetto il solito calo di Inzaghi...

La stagione è tutta da giocare. Noi pensiamo a non mollare un cm fino alla fine, allora vedremo quanti punti abbiamo noi e loro.
Lo scudetto per me si vince tra 80 e 85 punti e noi siamo in piena corsa.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> secondo me è piu una speranza...qui non è questione di inzaghi e i suoi cicli...è l'inter che gioca col pilota automatico..Inzaghi è una capra lo sappiamo tutti,l'inter però ripeto va col pilota automatico,gioca senza sudare nemmeno....speravo che con l'addio di Gonde avrebbero smesso di applicarsi al 120%,invece purtroppo mi sbagliavo....spero solo che l'eredità di Gonde non funziona anche in champions,senno siamo finiti,toccca vedere anche delle finali interiste...e questo spero proprio non accada,sarebbe la fine.


Gonde non ha fatto una finale di champions in vita sua


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> un conto è dire 'grosso fallimento' se non vinciamo, un po' è dire 'con un po' di culo si può fare'. Diciamo che una serie di fattori portano una squadra non ancora matura e con dei buchi come la nostra a potersi giocare lo scudetto.


serve culo perchè abbiamo allestito una squadra semi-pietosa con un sacco di errori.
altrimenti sarebbe molto più facile naturalmente.
non avevamo avversari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Spiegami una cosa però: se noi facciamo 85 punti, cosa ci sarebbe da lamentarsi?
> Se l'Inda ne fa di più bravi loro.
> 
> Altrimenti ci vediamo in piazza duomo...
> ...


ancora con sti punti... ma se fai 85 punti in B col milan sei contento?
quest'anno dobbiamo vincere e stop con l'inter fallita e la juventus fuori dai giochi. se l'inter ne fa 85 significa che noi facendo le cose per bene e senza coppe dobbiamo farne 90 perchè ripeto se loro ne fanno 85 significa che giochiamo in un campionato di bassissimo livello.


----------



## unbreakable (7 Gennaio 2022)

vediamo come finisce gennaio con inter e juve una dietro l'altra per noi..in condizioni per niente agevoli


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ancora con sti punti... ma se fai 85 punti in B col milan sei contento?
> quest'anno dobbiamo vincere e stop con l'inter fallita e la juventus fuori dai giochi. se l'inter ne fa 85 significa che noi facendo le cose per bene e senza coppe dobbiamo farne 90 perchè ripeto se loro ne fanno 85 significa che giochiamo in un campionato di bassissimo livello.


Provocazione ridicola, sinceramente. Fare 85 punti significa fare il record della storia del Milan. Questo significa.

Di la verità: prepari il terreno per contestare comunque a fine stagione. Perchè sai bene anche tu che se facciamo questi punti non c'è nessuna ragione logica per lamentarsi.


----------



## davoreb (7 Gennaio 2022)

più che altro l'inter ha quasi sempre avuto tutti i titolari e penso che qualcosa andrà male anche a loro oltre a non avere una mentalità assurda come Conte.

poi l'assenza di Lukaku si farà sentire e quando la squadra non gira bene Chalanoglu scomparirà come sempre.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Gennaio 2022)

ste cose dei cali lasciamoli perdere, già ci sono gli interisti a raccontare da due anni che : vinciamo con gli stadi chiusi, poi grazie a Ibra, poi grazie ai rigori, poi il secondo anno di Pioli, poi i gironi di ritorno di Pioli, poi la fortuna, poi altre mille cose che puoi leggere ovunque. Adesso ricominciano con i rigori. perdenti dalla nascita, anche quando vincono


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.


Dubito.
Scoppiano di salute. Pure il covid li evita talmente fanno schifo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Provocazione ridicola, sinceramente. Fare 85 punti significa fare il record della storia del Milan. Questo significa.
> 
> Di la verità: prepari il terreno per contestare comunque a fine stagione. Perchè sai bene anche tu che se facciamo questi punti non c'è nessuna ragione logica per lamentarsi.



non ho bisogno di preparare nessun terreno, è già pronto e te ne accorgerai in estate.
a differenza di molti io parlo chiarissimo a le mie opinioni sono chiare e non cerco mai scuse.
non ho bisogno di trovare scuse come a volte fai anche tu e tesi per avere sempre ragione, non mi interessa, dico solo ciò che penso.
sto già contestando ora delle scelte e lo farò anche a fine stagione comunque vada, ovviamente.

per me il milan non è gestito al meglio al di la dei risultati che arriveranno.
sulla valutazione generale mi frega zero se porta a casa il titolo o meno, quello interessa al me tifoso e basta.
mi hai mai visto fare una valutazione in base ad un risultato? non credo.
ricordo comunque che in CL abbiamo fatto schifo nonostante alcuni neghino l'evidenza e se fossimo andati in EL sarebbe stata dura per il 4o posto. sicuro.
non che adesso sia scontata.
se per te vincere un campionato contro nessuno sarà motivo di vanto per poter dire che c'è un gran progetto dietro buon per te, la juve ne ha vinti 9 figurati.
il campionato lo ha vinto pure zaccheroni con una squadra oscena contro una signora lazio.. ma il progetto è rimasto osceno appunto.
io in questo progetto ci vedo grossi problemi.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho bisogno di preparare nessun terreno, è già pronto e te ne accorgerai in estate.
> a differenza di molti io parlo chiarissimo a le mie opinioni sono chiare e non cerco mai scuse.
> non ho bisogno di trovare scuse come a volte fai anche tu e tesi per avere sempre ragione, non mi interessa, dico solo ciò che penso.
> sto già contestando ora delle scelte e lo farò anche a fine stagione comunque vada, ovviamente.
> ...


Mi sembra che meni il can per l'aia.

A parte che pure io come tutti dico la mia, mica solo tu eh...

Ma qui si parla di QUESTA stagione, non del progetto. Se il progetto non ti piace a prescindere e per partito preso non cambi idea manco se vinciamo lo scudetto, riflettici da solo se la tua sia davvero una opinione.

"Vincere contro nessuno" è una scusa bella e buona comunque. Se fanno 90 punti allora sono "nessuno" un cavolo. Ma è un po' cosi... se non si vince è colpa nostra, se si vince eh ma vinciamo contro nessuno. Per me questo si chiama preparare il terreno per contestare a prescindere, "opinione chiara" è un'altra cosa.

A me sembra che sotto sotto tifo contro perchè hai paura di avere torto... non ricordo un tuo post di felicità per una vittoria, ma sbaglio io e mi scuso in anticipo.

Chiuso il discorso comunque.

Io faccio la corsa sul Milan e valuto quello che facciamo. Quando eravamo esimi con una squadra pessima contestavo e spesso, adesso che lottiamo per il vertice me la godo, criticando dove c'è da criticare.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Se parli con gli scagazzati ti dicono che lo hanno già avuto a inizio campionato. Questi simpatici scarafaggi deformi non capiscono che non è più la squadra di Conte che martella dal primo all’ultimo. E non lo sarà mai più perché è andato via. Starà a noi approfittarne.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che meni il can per l'aia.
> 
> A parte che pure io come tutti dico la mia, mica solo tu eh...
> 
> ...


se per te basta vincere per spippettarsi a prescindere o fare "il record di punti del milan" allora non sei l'intenditore di calcio che lasci intendere e che credevo anche io.

mi piace parlare di calcio con te, ma per le questioni psicologiche non ne sento il bisogno.
se non ricordi post di felicità leggi poco. stai parlando con uno che fino a dicembre si guardava i 2i tempi in differita per la caga di non vincere e fino a quella data ne trovi parecchi di post di felicità.

comunque mi dai un'ottimo motivo per essere meno triste se non porteremo a casa il campionato. mi divertirò ugualmente a leggere scuse e segmentini per esaltare la nostra stagione.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> serve culo perchè abbiamo allestito una squadra semi-pietosa con un sacco di errori.
> altrimenti sarebbe molto più facile naturalmente.
> non avevamo avversari.


il nostro è un campionato di basso livello in cui noi però partivamo con una rosa molto più scarsa degli altri. Abbiamo fatto un sacco di errori ma roma lazio atalanta napoli juventus e inter ci cacavano in testa da 8 anni. Vuol dire che negli ultimi due qualcosa di buono lo abbiamo fatto.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se per te basta vincere per spippettarsi a prescindere o fare "il record di punti del milan" allora non sei l'intenditore di calcio che lasci intendere e che credevo anche io.


Bah questo mi pare assurdo, e sicuramente non detto da uno che si intende di calcio...

Io valuto da un lato la stagione in corso e dall'altra le prospettive. Sono due argomenti diversi e solo parzialmente collegati.
Da un lato si valuta la gestone generale, a bocce ferme, dall'altra si gode/soffre per i risultati concreti della stagione in corso, che poi alla fine è quello che conta perchè il calcio resta un gioco.

"Spippettarsi" per aver vinto comunque è bella. Mi chiedo cosa uno dovrebbe tifare a fare o seguire il calcio se questo è il modo di pensare. Non so, se dovesse succedere andiamo a contestare sotto Casa Milan che ti devo dire, perche "giocato contro nessuno".

Ma non voglio andare oltre perchè porta male a parlarne. Vediamo partita dopo partita. Alla fine dobbiamo aspettare le difficoltà dell'Inter, altrimenti hai voglia a vincere le partite, serve a nulla se loro non hanno un calo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se non lo vinciamo quest'anno senza coppe, non lo vinciamo più.
> *considerando che l'inter è una squadra poco più che buona, sarebbe un grosso fallimento non portarlo a casa*.


se faranno sui 90 ci sarà poco da rimproverarsi.


----------



## uolfetto (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se non lo vinciamo quest'anno senza coppe, non lo vinciamo più.
> considerando che l'inter è una squadra poco più che buona, sarebbe un grosso fallimento non portarlo a casa.


Se non vinciamo lo scudetto è un grosso fallimento, quindi è clamoroso il salto di qualità che abbiamo fatto come status di squadra negli ultimi tre anni. Da disastrati totali (Milanello come Berlino dopo la seconda guerra mondiale diceva ieri Sabatini) a big assoluta del campionato che se non vince ha floppato. Grandissimo lavoro di proprietà, dirigenza e squadra. Speriamo concretizzino.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.



Boh, non so se sia colpa dei mitologici cali o meno, ma da qualche parte i punti li devi lasciare a meno di schiantare i 100 punti.

Possibile a Febbraio Marzo quando avranno la CL

anche se dipende molto dal calendario in quel momento...


----------



## enigmistic02 (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.


Al di là dei ricorsi storici, secondo me il calo atletico/mentale ci sarà ed è inevitabile, ma dubito avranno un crollo vero e proprio; il problema è che hanno già dimostrato di saper fare punti pesanti anche in maniera sporca, con malizia, i gol da calci da fermo e/o con la resilienza di una difesa esperta e fisicamente dominante. La rosa dell'Inter di oggi non è quella della Lazio che aveva prima Inzaghi.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Boh, non so se sia colpa dei mitologici cali o meno, ma da qualche parte i punti li devi lasciare a meno di schiantare i 100 punti.
> 
> Possibile a Febbraio Marzo quando avranno la CL
> 
> anche se dipende molto dal calendario in quel momento...


Gia il calendario... L'Inda purtroppo ha tutti gli scontri diretti adesso tra gennaio e febbraio, poi avrà il calendario in discesa.
Ma questo vuol dire il giusto perchè poi le insidie ci sono sempre e questa Inda per me i punti li puo perdere ovunque se non è al massimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> il nostro è un campionato di basso livello in cui noi però partivamo con una rosa molto più scarsa degli altri. Abbiamo fatto un sacco di errori ma roma lazio atalanta napoli juventus e inter ci cacavano in testa da 8 anni. Vuol dire che negli ultimi due qualcosa di buono lo abbiamo fatto.


senza dubbio. 
per me si poteva fare molto meglio ma son tutte cose che ho già detto quindi credo che chi è interessato sappia già dove e come e dove sono le cose che non mi piacciono.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> se faranno sui 90 ci sarà poco da rimproverarsi.


la rosa in se credo che si possa rimproverare poco già ora. ci sono buchi palesi e c'è poco da fare.
pioli poteva fare meglio e rimanere più umile, qualche punto lo ha buttato, ma tutti sbagliano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Se non vinciamo lo scudetto è un grosso fallimento, quindi è clamoroso il salto di qualità che abbiamo fatto come status di squadra negli ultimi tre anni. Da disastrati totali (Milanello come Berlino dopo la seconda guerra mondiale diceva ieri Sabatini) a big assoluta del campionato che se non vince ha floppato. Grandissimo lavoro di proprietà, dirigenza e squadra. Speriamo concretizzino.


il salto è grande.
per me è più fisiologico che di merito e deriva in primis dall'aver ricominciato a spendere, seguito dal come si spende.
ricordo a tutti che siamo il milan ed è normale stare sopra a quasi tutti, era anormale prima.
il salto non lo vedi in 1 anno ne in 2. questo milan nasce da mibelli passando per tutti gli altri.
c'è chi ha fatto meglio e chi peggio, ad oggi per me il mercato davvero bello lo abbiam fatto solo con boban.
io ho paura che questi ultimi mercati li pagheremo tra 1-2 anni ovviamente. non è che il mercato di agosto ti fa stare 1o in classifica perchè se giudicassimo quello dovremmo essere in B.
va be ci sarebbe da scrivere 10 pagine e siamo ot


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo scorso anno avevano conte lukaku hakimi e non avevano le coppe.
> anche se ora lukaku per parecchi sembra uno scappato di casa, quando cali e non giochi bene sono questi i personaggi che ti fan vincere i campionati, mica il laureato o quel cesso di turca10 o quel vecchio decrepito di dzeko.
> lo scorso anno non ci speravo neanche, quest'anno ci spero poco perchè abbiamo una rosa maledettamente incompleta MA la speranza c'è e senza coppe può succedere di tutto. se azzeccano la preparazione e con un po' di culo si può fare.


Non ci mettere la firma che abbiano un calo. Una squadra che vince giocando al 70% diventa alla lunga dominante.

Già nel derby fisicamente ci domineranno.


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Provocazione ridicola, sinceramente. Fare 85 punti significa fare il record della storia del Milan. Questo significa.
> 
> Di la verità: prepari il terreno per contestare comunque a fine stagione. Perchè sai bene anche tu che se facciamo questi punti non c'è nessuna ragione logica per lamentarsi.


Fino a quando subisci 1-2 gol a partita 85 punti li fai col binocolo.
In ogni caso, fare 85 punti e arrivare secondo non serve a nulla come tutti i record di Pioli fatti sino ad ora; la verità comunque per me e forse per qualcun altro è una sola e te la dico terra terra: vogliamo lo scudetto dovesse arrivare anche con 70 punti, vogliamo vincere perché siamo stanchi di vedere gli altri alzare trofei.
Anche il Napoli di Sarri fece 91 punti, lo sai però cosa è cambiato? Che la Juventus ha un titolo in più e il Napoli in bacheca ne ha sempre 2.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Fino a quando subisci 1-2 gol a partita 85 punti li fai col binocolo.
> In ogni caso, fare 85 punti e arrivare secondo non serve a nulla come tutti i record di Pioli fatti sino ad ora; la verità comunque per me e forse per qualcun altro è una sola e te la dico terra terra: vogliamo lo scudetto dovesse arrivare anche con 70 punti, vogliamo vincere perché siamo stanchi di vedere gli altri alzare trofei.
> Anche il Napoli di Sarri fece 91 punti, lo sai però cosa è cambiato? Che la Juventus ha un titolo in più e il Napoli in bacheca ne ha sempre 2.


Vero noi subiamo troppi goal, è l'altra faccia della medaglia del nostro gioco. L'Inda da questo punto di vista è molto piu forte di noi e potrebbe fare la differenza.

Sul discorso dei punti e dello scudetto non sono d'accordo.
Per me, chi ragiona in codesto modo fa fatica proprio a seguire lo sport. E' il mio punto di vista.

Per me l'importante è essere li e giocarcela fino alla fine, senza rimpianti. Da tifoso chiedo questo. Poi vinca il migliore.


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero noi subiamo troppi goal, è l'altra faccia della medaglia del nostro gioco. L'Inda da questo punto di vista è molto piu forte di noi e potrebbe fare la differenza.
> 
> Sul discorso dei punti e dello scudetto non sono d'accordo.
> Per me, chi ragiona in codesto modo fa fatica proprio a seguire lo sport. E' il mio punto di vista.
> ...


Avresti anche ragione sulla fatica nel seguire il calcio in generale visto il sangue amaro che mi viene quando perdiamo. Considera però che quanto dici è giusto in parte, per giocarsela fino all'ultimo bisogna essere ossessionati dalla vittoria anche perché il secondo è il primo dei perdenti e noi mi sembriamo tutto tranne che concentrati sull'obiettivo finale.
Non perdi con il Sassuolo, non prendi 4 gol dalla fiorentina, non pareggi a Udine, non perdi contro il Napoli. 
Ci stiamo confermando ? Vero, ma ad ora bon abbiamo fatto lo step successivo altrimenti avremmo avuto qualche punto in più al giro di boa.


----------



## kipstar (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.


La lazio aveva e ha altra rosa. Inter molto più completa. Un calo ci sarà credo .... ma non credo sarà ai livelli di impicchiata avuti dalla lazio nelle stagioni scorse.......


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Avresti anche ragione sulla fatica nel seguire il calcio in generale visto il sangue amaro che mi viene quando perdiamo. Considera però che quanto dici è giusto in parte, per giocarsela fino all'ultimo bisogna essere ossessionati dalla vittoria anche perché il secondo è il primo dei perdenti e noi mi sembriamo tutto tranne che concentrati sull'obiettivo finale.
> Non perdi con il Sassuolo, non prendi 4 gol dalla fiorentina, non pareggi a Udine, non perdi contro il Napoli.
> Ci stiamo confermando ? Vero, ma ad ora bon abbiamo fatto lo step successivo altrimenti avremmo avuto qualche punto in più al giro di boa.


Penso che hai colto il punto, almeno dal mio punto di vista. A noi serve il salto di qualità nella mentalità per lottare fino alla fine.
Io lo intravedo, sinceramente, mi sembra che siamo piu cattivi e determinati dell'anno scorso.
Vedremo se basterà.

Parlando tra tifosi, ci sarà da soffrire e tanto. Per certi versi, a me ricorda un po' l'anno di Zaccheroni, con dovute profonde differenze di squadra e contesto, per l'equilibrio che ci sarà fino alla fine.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Gennaio 2022)

Io resto fedele al mio pensiero: andrebbero espulsi dal campionato.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Gonde non ha fatto una finale di champions in vita sua


Si il mio ragionamento era: conte andato via dai gobbi,la rube ha fatto 2 finali, con giocatori formati da Gonde...ecco perché temo questo anche per l'inter


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Gennaio 2022)

Io credo che dobbiamo puntare agli 80 punti, perchè bene o male il nostro valore è quello senza impegni CL.
Tutto quello che viene oltre è una gradita sorpresa, ma se noi facciamo 80 punti e arriviamo secondi dietro l'inter che ne fa 90 precisamente di cosa dovremmo rattristarci? il nostro lo abbiamo fatto.
Ricordate che a livello di organico non siamo certo i piu forti in italia, secondo me Inter Napoli e forse pure Juve ci sono superiori.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso che hai colto il punto, almeno dal mio punto di vista. A noi serve il salto di qualità nella mentalità per lottare fino alla fine.
> Io lo intravedo, sinceramente, mi sembra che siamo piu cattivi e determinati dell'anno scorso.
> Vedremo se basterà.
> 
> Parlando tra tifosi, ci sarà da soffrire e tanto. Per certi versi, a me ricorda un po' l'anno di Zaccheroni, con dovute profonde differenze di squadra e contesto, per l'equilibrio che ci sarà fino alla fine.


Secondo te l'inda avrà un calo?


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Secondo te l'inda avrà un calo?


Impossibile da prevedere... dire che un calo lo avranno per forza, nel senso che vengono da sette vittorie di file e prima o poi si arresteranno.
Non hanno mai avuto grossi problemi finora, se li avranno dovremo vedere come li superano.
Non so se loro sarebbero in grado di vincere con dieci assenti come facciamo noi.
Dovessero avere una catastrofe simile, secondo me andrebbero a picco, altro che calo...


----------



## Djici (7 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che dobbiamo puntare agli 80 punti, perchè bene o male il nostro valore è quello senza impegni CL.
> Tutto quello che viene oltre è una gradita sorpresa, ma se noi facciamo 80 punti e arriviamo secondi dietro l'inter che ne fa 90 precisamente di cosa dovremmo rattristarci? il nostro lo abbiamo fatto.
> Ricordate che a livello di organico non siamo certo i piu forti in italia, secondo me Inter Napoli e forse pure Juve ci sono superiori.


Ma e ovvio che non si potrà dire nulla ai giocatori e a l'allenatore 
Però 2 parole alla proprietà invece...


----------



## sette (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.


Dubito fortemente.
Spiaze non ha mai avuto una rosa così forte.
Poi c'è il Liverpool in CL, se passano il turno l'effetto volano li porterà allo scudetto in ciabatte.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Gennaio 2022)

Purtroppo il fatto che loro giochino sempre al completo e noi con l'infermeria piena non è sfiga, è normalità da 3 stagioni, ergo inutile sperare che gli capiti un'ecatombe, che sia per merito dello staff o che abbiano giocatori d'acciaio cambia poco. Vincono le partite anche in modo sporco, sono esperti, hanno acquisito mentalità vincente e quell'aura da Juventus allegriana che vince facendo il minimo indispensabile, completamente il contrario di noi che siamo giovani, poco maliziosi e dobbiamo andare sempre a mille per portare a casa le partite. Per me abbiamo ancora troppe lacune, sia di organico che caratteriali, per poter vincere e se non si porrà rimedio a giugno dubito che l'anno prossimo le cose staranno diversamente, anche perché i ladri torneranno alla carica.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Quest'Inter di Inzaghi dà sempre l'idea di un grande esercito che, all'improvviso, è destinato a farsi kamikaze. Impressione confermata. Poi in ogni partita, fanno sempre errori in difesa allucinanti. Aiuta il fatto che sono una rosa molto forte nel campionato, ma alla lunga certi sbagli pesano. Stasera si gode, in ogni caso  .


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

E'arrivato febbraio. Vediamo, dai...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Potevamo superarli facilmente con un mercato all'altezza.

Non credo cambieranno le sorti dello scudetto, però perlomeno combatteremo fino alla fine.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E'arrivato febbraio. Vediamo, dai...


Ci credi allo scudetto?


----------



## Dexter (5 Febbraio 2022)

Più che di Simone Inzaghi, il crollo é del fato. Non puoi vincere TUTTE le partite di campionato con Edin Dzeko e Chalangolu, con un 352 super scolastico. Potrebbe bastare e sicuramente basterà per vincere il campionato, ma non per asfaltare tutte in tutte le partite. All'Inter manca il toppleyeee (anche a noi eh..), e senza il (o "i") toppleyeee non vinci in automatico e soprattutto non sei così superiore agli altri. Guardate la Juve senza CR.


----------



## Wetter (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E'arrivato febbraio. Vediamo, dai...


Al di là di come andrà il discorso scudetto (dove siamo sfavoriti) è palese la differenza tra uno come Conte ed uno come Inzaghi....
E se vi ricordate all'andata la partita è andata nello stesso esatto modo, con la sola differenza che il tiro di Salemaekers è finito sul palo invece che entrare...


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ci credi allo scudetto?



Con un mercato all'altezza ci avrei creduto. Eccome...


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Vediamo vediamo. Febbraio inizia nel migliore dei modi.

Potenzialmente siamo a 4 punti se vincono il recupero. Adesso avranno anche il Liverpool. La stagione è tutta da giocare.


----------



## Dexter (5 Febbraio 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Al di là di come andrà il discorso scudetto (dove siamo sfavoriti) è palese la differenza tra uno come Conte ed uno come Inzaghi....
> E se vi ricordate all'andata la partita è andata nello stesso esatto modo, con la sola differenza che il tiro di Salemaekers è finito sul palo invece che entrare...


La differenza fra Conte e Inzaghi sono Hakimi e Lukaku. Romelu in Italia era invincibile. E Laureato é sopravvalutatissimo...


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.



Ricordo che il topic è del 6 gennaio. Altrimenti è troppo facile...


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2022)

La leggenda narra che quando i "crolli di inzaghi" si scontreranno contro i "crolli di Pioli" arriverà il giorno del giudizio a causa del cortocircuito che si creerà.

Occhio ragazzi!

Tornando seri, il nostro unico problema è stato il crollo di Serra


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La leggenda narra che quando i "crolli di inzaghi" si scontreranno contro i "crolli di Pioli" arriverà il giorno del giudizio a causa del cortocircuito che si creerà.
> 
> Occhio ragazzi!
> 
> Tornando seri, il nostro unico problema è stato il crollo di Serra


Abbiamo vissuto un combo assurda:
- infortuni
- rottura totale di kjaer
- sconfitta col Napoli per un gol negato assurdo
- sconfitta assurda con lo spezia
- mancato mercato 

ma come dici tu.. bastava Serra..


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Inzaghi fino ad ora è stato molto fortunato. Anche per i torti arbitrali subiti dal Milan ha avuto vita facile.


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.



Stasera per più di un'ora ci hanno sovrastato fisicamente, Spiaze l'ha persa con i cambi. 
Certo che se crollano tipo la Lazio tanto meglio, uno scudetto in meno alle melme è sempre una buona cosa


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Febbraio 2022)

Basta che si inceppino un minimo i meccanismi e arrivino un paio di infortuni ai giocatori chiave (già perisic pare dolorante), più un sovraccarico di partite magari dopo le fatiche CL (più quella che devono recuperare contro il bologna) e questi voglio proprio vederli.
Perdere un derby così è psicologicamente durissima.
Per me contro il Napoli sarà il momento della verità.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Stasera per più di un'ora ci hanno sovrastato fisicamente, Spiaze l'ha persa con i cambi.
> Certo che se crollano tipo la Lazio tanto meglio, uno scudetto in meno alle melme è sempre una buona cosa



Non è questione di stasera. Il topic è stato aperto agli inizi di gennaio


----------



## bmb (5 Febbraio 2022)

Al momento non sembrano una squadra in difficoltà. Ma vediamo cosa succede a Napoli.


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2022)

Anche sperando crolli, purtroppo hanno preso punti pesantissimi tipo contro il Venezia, e quelli sono punti che valgono uno scudetto...


----------



## Miracle1980 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Purtroppo se l'Inter dovesse perdere a Napoli lo scudetto andrà proprio ai partenopei.


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2022)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo se l'Inter dovesse perdere a Napoli lo scudetto andrà proprio ai partenopei.



Il Napoli è forte, ha avuto più o meno il nostro stesso problema, cioè un numero di indisponibili impressionante concentrato nello stesso periodo. 

Vale lo stesso discorso che faccio per il Milan, se ritrova l'intera rosa e brillantezza si giocano pure loro il titolo.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2022)

Per me i punti persi con lo Spezia potranno essere decisivi per lo scudetto.

A questo punto noi dobbiamo puntare ad arrivare almeno a pari punti con l'Inter, vinceremmo noi per gli scontri diretti.

Però dobbiamo sperare di avere ossigeno dagli infortuni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

di punti ne perderanno non c'è dubbio.


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me i punti persi con lo Spezia potranno essere decisivi per lo scudetto.
> 
> A questo punto noi dobbiamo puntare ad arrivare almeno a pari punti con l'Inter, vinceremmo noi per gli scontri diretti.
> 
> Però dobbiamo sperare di avere ossigeno dagli infortuni.



Quei punti persi vanno a braccetto con quelli che hanno preso con il Venezia. Due in più loro, tre in meno noi, fa cinque punti. Purtroppo vada come vada, lo scudetto è andato in quella giornata. 

Comunque godiamoci il derby fratelli.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.



Posso fornire pure numeri per Lotto e Superenalotto. Sconto amicizia, per voi.


----------



## Mika (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Posso fornire pure numeri per Lotto e Superenalotto. Sconto amicizia, per voi.


Effettivamente nelle ultime partite hanno vinto solo contro una Roma mutilata tra infortuni e Covid.

Sconfitta contro di noi, Liverpool e Sassuolo, pareggio contro il Napoli.


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Febbraio 2022)

Cosa dicono le statistiche su Inzaghi a marzo? Ahahah


----------



## uolfetto (20 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Cosa dicono le statistiche su Inzaghi a marzo? Ahahah


Servirebbero pure le statistiche su Spalletti però. E forse anche su qualcun altro.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Posso fornire pure numeri per Lotto e Superenalotto. Sconto amicizia, per voi.



Tariffe?


----------



## Tobi (20 Febbraio 2022)

Il problema è che a Febbraio gli è rimasto solo il genoa poi ad aprile tornano ad ingranare


----------



## Rickrossonero (20 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il problema è che a Febbraio gli è rimasto solo il genoa poi ad aprile tornano ad ingranare


E noi come polli non ne abbiamo approfittato a dovere


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Guardando la storia da allenatore di Simone Inzaghi, alla guida della Lazio ogni anno, a febbraio, arrivava il crollo che poi condizionava quanto di buono fatto nella prima parte della stagione. Difficile dire se accadrà anche quest'anno, ma è una speranza. E considerato che fino ad ora hanno avuto pochissimi passaggi a vuoto, un calo sarebbe anche fisiologico.


 Febbraio è finito, purtroppo


----------



## Milanoide (27 Febbraio 2022)

Anche in periodo di stanca, continuo a vedere i cugini due spanne sopra a noi.
Avranno sempre più soluzioni rispetto a noi che o giochiamo tutti a mille o cominciamo ad imbarcare acqua.
Poi se qualcuno preferisce sminuirli per acuire la propria delusione successiva, lo annoveriamo nel masochismo.


----------



## Rickrossonero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Anche in periodo di stanca, continuo a vedere i cugini due spanne sopra a noi.
> Avranno sempre più soluzioni rispetto a noi che o giochiamo tutti a mille o cominciamo ad imbarcare acqua.
> Poi se qualcuno preferisce sminuirli per acuire la propria delusione successiva, lo annoveriamo nel masochismo.


Diciamo che il fatto che Iniziano a sbagliare anche partite come quella contro il genoa lascia qualche speranza,ma non credo avranno un crollo fino a fine stagione stile lazio due anni fa.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Febbraio 2022)

come noi e napoli, pure loro devono guardarsi le chiappe dalla juve. 

del gruppo di testa, quelli messi meglio mentalmente sono i gobbacci. 
noi e inter abbiamo già fallito diverse partite per allungare sulle altre, vediamo stasera il napoli che fa, ma ad esempio a cagliari sono stati presi a pallonate.


----------

